# Chauvet Hurricane Haze 2D Issues



## TheTheaterGeek (Feb 21, 2016)

We have a Chauvet Hurricane 2D and it crap itself earlier this week. 

When plugged in, Fan turns on at full but display does not work, Buttons dont change anything, nor does dmx. 

Any ideas?

Clay


----------



## Amiers (Feb 21, 2016)

On at full? Did you plug it into a dimmer?

If you plugged it into a dimmer you might of blown the circuit control board. From the manual there isn't an internal fuse but if it's not working and out of warranty crack it open and see if there is an internal fuse. That's best case scenario. Worst you shot the board and have to replace it.


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Mar 1, 2016)

No. Just plain old power. Unless Mr. Break crap got ahold of it. To clarify, Plug it in, Turn switch on, Fan spins up to full, nothing else.


----------



## Amiers (Mar 1, 2016)

Sounds like your Main board is shot. I would give Chauvet a call and see if they will sell you the component.


----------



## rambo76098 (Mar 2, 2016)

TheTheaterGeek said:


> We have a Chauvet Hurricane 2D and it crap itself earlier this week.
> 
> When plugged in, Fan turns on at full but display does not work, Buttons dont change anything, nor does dmx.
> 
> ...


This is what one of our small Chauvet moving heads did when the main PCB took a crap. The fans would kick on when energized, but no other response. 

We have the same hazers and have had nothing but problems. One leaked out of the box, but made decent haze. The second one made dense clouds that didn't disperse well. Tried fans and that helped a little but often pushed the haze too far or too fast. One has now taken a dump, I think the check valve went bad so it pumps the fluid up, which immediately drains back into the hose instead of going into the machine. Haven't been able to get parts thus far. I think we're going to give the working one to the youth, keep trying to fix the 2nd, and buy 2 Antari HZ350s.


----------



## Todd Kennedy (Aug 11, 2016)

The HH 2D does have a fuse directly on the PCB (printed circuit board) you may take a look there before scrapping the unit. If you do happen to figure out what you need. You can purchase your parts at http://www.chauvetparts.com/ .


----------



## Oliver B (Oct 23, 2016)

We also use one of these, and I wouldn't get one again! Started leaking within months of purchase. I will say that it was covered under warranty, and it was fixed with no issues.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 24, 2016)

I concur; I don't have that unit, but that cluster of symptoms sounds like a zorched logic board to me.


----------

